# Dictionnaires, conjugueurs et grammaires en ligne



## The WR Moderator Team

*Dictionnaires*​
*CNRTL –* Centre National de Ressources Textuelles et Lexicales
portail vers différents dictionnaires, en particulier le Trésor de la langue française (TLFi) et certaines éditions du dictionnaire de l'Académie française
*Larousse en ligne* – Dictionnaire français - Dictionnaires Larousse français monolingue et bilingues en ligne
*Le Robert en ligne* – Dico en ligne Le Robert
*Dictionnaire de l'Académie française* – Dictionnaire de l'Académie française
*Littré* – Dictionnaire Littré en ligne : dictionnaire de français Littré adapté du grand dictionnaire de la langue française d'Emile Littré
​*Conjugueurs*​
*WR –* Conjugueur de WordReference
*Figaro –* Conjugaison de tous les verbes avec Le Conjugueur
*Bescherelle* – Bescherelle Conjugaison
​*Grammaires*​
*Vitrine linguistique –* La Vitrine linguistique de l’Office québécois de la langue française
site regroupant la BDL (Banque de dépannage linguistique) et le GDT (Grand dictionnaire terminologique)
​*******​​Pour bien d'autres ressources sur la langue française, voir aussi les liens suivants :​​Dictionnaires, Synonymes, Glossaires (sur le sous-forum Resources des forums français-anglais)​Dictionnaires français en ligne (sur le forum Español-Français)​​


----------

